# New Rub for the In-Laws (Sweet)



## mistabob (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm cooking up a bunch of ribs tomorrow for my parents, siblings, but most importantly, my in-laws!  Tricky thing is, they LOVE sweet stuff and think most of the stuff I cook is always "too spicy."  So, with that being the case I decided I need a sweet new rub.  I was going to just add brown sugar to one of my standard rubs, but i decided I would start from scratch. Why not!  
Here's the recipe I just made, which may or may not be entirely accurate as I did adjust to taste as I went along, but tried to keep track.  But I think this is pretty dang close:

2/3 c dark brown sugar (maybe a bit more)
1/3 c paprika (maybe a little more of this, as well)
3 teaspoons table salt
3 teaspoons celery salt
3 teaspoons garlic powder
3 teaspoons lemon pepper
2 teaspoons fresh ground black pepper
2 teaspoons onion powder
2 teaspoons mustard powder

It tastes a tad sweet for my tastes, but that means they'll love it!  Nothing too ground breaking, though.  

I will be using this stuff tonight and tomorrow! Wish me luck!


----------



## mythmaster (Mar 27, 2010)

The lemon pepper is a nice touch.  Don't forget to post Qview!  You gonna 3-2-1 them?


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

Let us know how it tastes, my wife and one son don't like spicy food too much either, so if this is a hit for ya, I'm gonna try it for them, thanks for the info.


----------



## mistabob (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks. The lemon pepper kinda of makes it a bit more lively since I couldn't really add any heat.  The brand of lemon pepper I have is VERY lemony, but mixed well with everything.  It helps keep it from being too bland (in my opinion).  

With my ribs lately I've been doing closer to a 4-1.5-0.5.  I'll try to remember in my excitement to take pics along the way!  I think I'm going to be making 5 racks of baby backs and 1 rack of beef dino ribs (with a different rub).


----------



## mistabob (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, I'll make sure to post the results.

I've always been a supporter of the no-sweet meat club, so this is foreign territory for me!  I'm trying to be a crowd pleaser, ya know! Gotta make people happy!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 28, 2010)

Also interested in the outcome......

My kids don't like spicy and I need to find something they'll like.



Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 28, 2010)

I used to be that way to mista bob alittle never hurt nobody. But I did get some rubs that were sweet in an exchange and they really did the pork I tried them on really good. Now I'm kinda thinking the sweet is good from time to time. But I always have to heat is the background too.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 28, 2010)

I am concerned about the amount of brown sugar in the rub since it is more prone to burning than Turbinado(AKA Raw) sugar. 
I don't know what you usual rub contains for heat but you could cut down on that to suit the "no heat" crowd and make the ribs sweeter by foiling with 1/4 to 1/3 cup of brown sugar and a geneous couple of squirts of BBQ sauce on top of each rack in place of your normal foiling technique. This does make for some sweet ribs, my "no heat" crowd loves 'em.JM2C.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 28, 2010)

If you want to make it more sweet you can always add brown sugar and honey on them when you foil them. I use Jeff's rub a lot of the time which I wouldn't consider sweet but after I foil with butter, brown sugar and honey they come put pretty sweet. So sweet that my wife doesn't like them since she doesn't like sweet meat so I have to do a seperate foil for her without the sweet stuff. Just a suggestion if you need them to be even more sweet. I love them with the sugar, butter and honey on them.


----------



## mistabob (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, lately I've been adding Parkay and brown sugar when I foil.  It actually tastes pretty good, not as sweet as most people would think.  The pork juice and everything melt into a yummy liquid, but you know that! I'm gonna do that this time, too, like usual but maybe try a little honey like you said.


----------



## eman (Mar 28, 2010)

This allmost the same as what i use. We don't add salt to anything so i use celery seed and delete the salt. Also i add a little cumin and nutmeg.
If you don't care for the real sweet and others do . There's an easy fix for that.
Make the rub to your taste and then for their racks of ribs mix 1 part mustard w/ 2 parts molasses or cane syrup. Coat their racks w/ the mix then apply rub. yours just apply rub. Hope this helps.


----------



## mistabob (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are the ribs that I'm smoking right now with the new rub!

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...283#post468283


----------



## mistabob (Apr 1, 2010)

If anyone was wondering, this rub turned out really well!  It was not as sweet after smoking as I thought it was going to be.  Everyone loved it.  The grain of it was a bit too powdery and small, in my opinion, but I'm sure I could tweak the ingredients a bit to get better texture.  But, that's still a fairly trivial complaint, because the flavor was on point.


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey Bob, I agree with cliffcarter...Next time try the sugar in the raw/turbinado sugar. That's what I use in my rubs, expecially the chicken rubs where I take my temp a little higher.  Brown sugar will burn faster...

Looks like a great recipe though!!


----------

